# Fake or real Hublot ?



## ncaedo

Hi!
I found a second hand Hublot & i'm next to buy it.
I only find strange that the Seller doesn't have the wisekey.
Could you help me to confirm it's real?
Thanks in advance


----------



## StufflerMike

I can't see anything obviously wrong from those pictures. However, they are not high res.


----------



## ncaedo

I hope these are better!


----------



## Gunnar_917

I don't think it's real but I will leave that to the others who are more knowledgable on the brand than I am.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

My feeling its genuine, and similar to here:
Hublot Classic Fusion titanium automatic Kal. HUB 11 Sellita SW300 | 151817 | Zeitauktion


----------



## jem7v

Looks real to me.


----------



## ncaedo

Thank you all.
I think it's real, but there is only a things that looks strange.
The watch doesn't have wisekey card even if it Was first time bought in 2013.
Is it possible?
Thanks


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

ncaedo said:


> Thank you all.
> I think it's real, but there is only a things that looks strange.
> The watch doesn't have wisekey card even if it Was first time bought in 2013.
> Is it possible?
> Thanks


Why did you not ask when you bought it (strange)
Did you buy it new!
A


----------



## ncaedo

I'm buying second hand watch and this is the information that i received.
Is it possible?
Thanks


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

ncaedo said:


> I'm buying second hand watch and this is the information that i received.
> Is it possible?
> Thanks


Everything is possible.
Most people do not keep box and papers, so I guess a wisekey can be thrown out as well.

What did seller say


----------



## ncaedo

Seller said that Hublotista Key was first time given only for watch sold from 2014 and this one is a 2013 watch.
I don't know, i'm trying to verify it with HUBLOT SA.


----------



## StufflerMike

*From now on*, Hublot watches will be protected by a SmartCard, proving their identity and origin. This innovative solution, which was presented today by the watchmaking brand and WiseKey, represents a decisive step in the fight against the counterfeit trade.

The idea consists of creating an electronic guarantee certificate, which not only contains the watch identity code, but also enables privileged access to a reserved space on the Hublot web site. Both Hublot sales outlets and clients will be able to use the SmartCard to instantly check via the Internet if the watch is genuine.

It's the first time that this technology has been used as a protection against counterfeiting. "There is a patent pending on this method," explained Carlos Moreira, CEO of WiseKey. "It is based on digital identification protected by a cryptographic SmartCard associated with a Hublot watch. We supply a secured platform which the buyer can access via the watchmaker's website, and within an area reserved for watch identification. If the information contained in the card is not valid, access to this area is simply denied."

"Hublot is the first company in the world of luxury and watchmaking to attain this level of protection for its products, by combining state-of-the-art electronic technology and traditional watchmaking know-how. I am proud to be the pioneer in this domain, as even though imitation is flattering (he said laughing), manufacture of counterfeit watches is an inacceptable plague for the whole of the watchmaking industry, and we must use every means possible to fight it", added Jean-Claude Biver, Hublot CEO.

Thus, as *from Autumn 2009,* purchasers of Hublot watches will find the electronic card included in their watch's case. In addition to the information enabling traceability of the watch, they will, thanks to this card, be able to connect to the Hublot website and get access to a privileged space reserved for them, while remaining anonymous.
*March 25th, 2009*

Source: WISeKey : https://www.wisekey.com/press/hublot-and-wisekey-using-swissness-to-fight-imitations/


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

2009 was the date I had too.
That said I never heard much about it - the 'club' exist


----------



## ncaedo

Do you think it's important having the wisekey?
Thanks


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Not sure
its as important I guess as having box and papers and we know how few watches have them

To be honest, I had not come across the wisekey - is HUBLOT truly shipping it with every model


----------



## StufflerMike

Of course it is important.


----------



## rjich

It's important if the watch is still in warranty or the buyer doesn't believe you. As long as you're not the person who lost the papers originally then you won't take the residual value hit.
I have a Classic Fusion Hublot and yours does look very similar. Do go ahead and check with an official shop if you're worried. But from my brief experience it's quite clear whether it is real due to the finishing and quality associated with the product.


----------



## Nick Nick

Hi, i have a hublot classic fusion titanium 42mm ( with titanium bracelet ) and i have to say the pictures look genuine.

But, if the seller is not able to supply the hublovista card, i would surely recommend to have a authorised Hublot dealer take a look at it.
Not for genuine reasons, but to check if the watch isn't stolen or anything.

You hear so many horror stories about people buying a second hand watch, returning it years later to the dealer for a revision, only to find out their watch is taken hostage and will be returned to the rightful owner.
In many cases, some insurance company


----------



## getawatch.net

i have to say the pictures look genuine.
but the sell should proof that is genuine


----------



## Its-an-addiction

Most people don't keep them? I'm not sure that's very accurate at all.


HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Everything is possible.
> Most people do not keep box and papers, so I guess a wisekey can be thrown out as well.
> 
> What did seller say


----------



## Netmaniac

At worst it's a franken. The dial is 100% gen.


----------



## dbrett

Looks genuine.


----------



## bryan00

Looks real to me but i don't think i have enough knowledge so i better leave it for others decide.


----------



## Heinz

A watch without lume...


----------



## Guest

looks real for me


----------



## eric72

There are no papers included, nothing? Fake watches usually don't come with papers. I know they can be faked, but usually this is not going to happen. I would wonder if such an expensive watch has no papers at all.


----------



## 8Artisans

The engraving and the rotor blade looks legit and accurate to the one that is used in a classic fusion, the dates look centered, no real tell sign its fake.


----------



## watchman25

Looks real to me unless its a franken which is possible


----------

